# Decrease in the speed of light



## mifletzet (Sep 14, 2020)

Claims have been made that the speed of light (c) was much higher in the past. At the instant of creation it may even have been infinite. And that it has declined exponentially to today's  299,792 km/s. Worldwide traditions have humanity once enjoying optimum health, a lifespan of centuries, tremendous fecundity, vast intelligence and freedom from all vexations, and having great height and titanic physique. The phenomena of gigantism in all of nature can be explained by the very far reaching physiological effects of a higher speed of light in the past: more efficient breathing, diffusion, blood flow and ion transfers, faster nerve impulses, electron movements and growth, lower fluid viscosities, higher lift to drag ratios etc.




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

